# Jason's ToP



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Bye Bye...He sold it. I'm about to pack it in a box, so I thought I would share it with you guys. He wants a Spank Tweet Tweet in blue or red.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

shame on him. i could never sell my ToP.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Actually, now that I think about it. This is his wife's ride. He must be giving her his Black Market Riot. I post up pics of the Riot and the Tweet Tweet as soon as we get his in.


----------



## Stp08 (Sep 20, 2008)

the tweet tweet looks so good.
https://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=corsairbike&b=5&f=1979997869&p=11 
so does the smoke
https://www.xc-sports.com/xc/images/spank_cadre_smoke.jpg


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

SPANK BIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nough said


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Spank USA said:


> SPANK BIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nough said


Haha way to advertise!...bumping up a 2+ month old thread.


----------

